# Don Francisco - hit / take down



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

Lew was looking for a few names to blast late last week. Soooooo, I figured I would turn a few of you in to him.....and what happens - Lew blasts me with 9 awesome sticks, including 4 Don Franciscos. Can't wait to light them up, thanks Lew for the great stogies. Your devastation on the board has been fun to watch - go get'em!!!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice Vic... Lew is a beast. Keep it up DF...


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Lew you are the man nice one again!!!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice hit this guys on a mission


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

The Don has struck again

The noobs are pesky as gnats


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice...


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

LkyLindy said:


> The Don has struck again
> 
> The noobs are pesky as gnats


Damn, it feels so good to be a noob again, after so many years as a FOG.


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

This is just craziness. way to go Lew.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Another great hit from Lew


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Insane campaign Lew has going. Nice job.


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm tellin ya...the guy is nucking futs!!!!!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

DF for prez? :lol:


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

That's what you get for being an informant!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Dang. My mailbox has luckily been spared.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

very nice bombing action
makes me smile


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Lew is on a roll!!!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Sweet hit!


----------



## Armenian (Jun 9, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

the don is whacking people like crazy these days 

Nice Hit for sure


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Very nice Lew!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Those DFs look mighty tasty!!! Nice blast!


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

great hit! Lew is putting a hurtin on you guys! Enjoy Vic!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice one


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

So You're the informant. I'm going to have to thank you personally!!! Oh yeah, Nice one Lew!!!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy.... 

oh... and never let on that you're a snitch....


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

howland1998 said:


> So You're the informant. I'm going to have to thank you personally!!! Oh yeah, Nice one Lew!!!


Just doing me part to spread the pain:biggrin:


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nicely done


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

well done


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Lew, you are quite the bomber. the USA is going to look like the surface of the moon pretty soon.


----------

